# New here and saying hello



## Girlonfire (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! I’ve been a lurker on this forum for a while now. Just saying hello and happy to be here. I’m a psychologist by training and would eventually like to become a relationship coach and write about marriage some day. I’ve also learned a lot from this forum for my own marriage and also for my profession. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She’s on 🔥


----------



## Girlonfire (Apr 7, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> She’s on 🔥


Not literally. Must be quite painful.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the circus!


----------



## Girlonfire (Apr 7, 2021)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> Welcome to the circus!


Thank you. It’s a very informative circus though.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Girlonfire said:


> Thank you. It’s a very informative circus though.


We have the best clowns. Hope you like it here!


----------

